
A 'Null' License Plate Landed One Hacker in Ticket Hell - thesausageking
https://www.wired.com/story/null-license-plate-landed-one-hacker-ticket-hell/
======
lysp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904)

